# Silver medal horse london, removed as part of bankrupcy



## temple_jessica (14 August 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7634/313728.html


ooops!


----------



## kirstykate (14 August 2012)

Its such a shame for Greco, super jockey, Euro Commerce cut all their stallions a while back, London was the only one left.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 August 2012)

How very distressing. Seemingly the dutch government officals were smart enough to delay taking the horse until it had won silver and boosted its monetary value.

Sometimes being a talented horse is a curse.


----------



## ecrozier (14 August 2012)

Anyone know why he has gone to Ben's yard?  Should anything be read into that? Would be lovely if he stayed in UK.  Very sad for Gerco though.


----------



## kirstykate (14 August 2012)

Wouldnt have thought so, they will be protecting the asset!


----------



## imr (14 August 2012)

i wouldnt read anything much into it other than it had to go somewhere and it could not stay at Greenwich tbh.
dont know much about dutch bankruptcy laws butthink not miles different from ours, eurocommerce seem to have transferred the horse to the eurocommerce owner's son and that is being challenged - in uk bankruptcy law there is a concept of types of transactions which the liquidator can set aside which include things like transfers at an undervalue - I think whats happening here is similar, the liquidator is attacking the transfers to the son and hence has got a court order to get its hands on the horse who is a major asset which will need to be sold in the liquidation.


----------



## madmav (14 August 2012)

Poor horse. Hate it when sentient beings are assets at the mercy of the money men. Great shame for the rider, too.


----------



## Mithras (15 August 2012)

Makes Gerco Schroder's ice cool performance seem all the more impressive, since he surely must have known that he was going to lose the horse after the Games.


----------

